

QNX, Not the PlayBook, Is the Key to RIM’s Future - shawndumas
http://gigaom.com/mobile/qnx-not-the-playbook-is-the-key-to-rims-future/

======
dman
I doubt that a company which is trying to write an emulator for android apps
gets this. You can either spend your energies chasing someone elses rapidly
evolving apis and make them seamlessly integrate or you could build a platform
that you believe in.

~~~
pedalpete
Though if their long-term belief is that apps will be web-based, riding the
coat-tails of another platform while the industry changes isn't a bad
strategy.

~~~
dman
Its an incredible distraction though. And keeping up with android is a
fulltime job that few other companies besides htc and motorola are able to do.
Even partners like Sony and Samsung lag quite a bit when it comes to being
upto date with latest android releases.

